# AMERES Belfast Marine Radio School



## spaarks (May 1, 2009)

The AMERES web site is no longer, but has moved to [email protected].
Not much activity on the group since it moved there in November 2020. Only three messages posted.
No class lists or photos, like there was in the old site.
I hope some of ye will join up. 🙃


----------

